# Sonntagsrunde



## UweGMX (20. September 2003)

Treffen sich am morgan, So (21.10) wieder die Radler vom DAV am Tiergarten? 
Letzten So waren wir nur zu zweit - trotzdem nicht schlecht.
Wenn nicht, wer hat Lust auf eine Tour a'la:
Reichenschwand (Parkplatz Fuchsau) - Hansgörgel - Glatzenstein - Feste Rothenberg - Burg Hohenstein und über den MD 
wieder zurück (Stöppach, Kleedorf, Fuchsau)?


----------

